# Walmart Ozark Trail spinning reels



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I bought a couple because of the price tbh. Figured why not put these beater reels on a couple rods and put one in each vehicle just to have ready. Spooled up both with 8lb Ozark trail mono. Well, after casting both setups and landing a few carp that pushed 10lbs plus....I'm totally impressed. No line twist, great drag, no wobble, super smooth retrieve and instant anti reverse. Now I'm curious what reel this could really be..just labeled as Ozark trail. It's a great buy if your looking for a budget reel. Honestly, it's way better than expected. Line is really strong too. Kudos to Walmart.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Might have to get some for the grandkid's.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Instant anti-reverse is very impressive!!!! don't see that on low end reels normally. 

I bought a cheapie Okuma spinning reel that was garbage straight out of the box. The line roller had sloppy specs.....too narrow, and the line could get down next to it, and get pinched in the metal......and break. #bunchofJunk


----------



## TB018 (Jul 18, 2021)

I just bought one of those yesterday. Have not used it yet. I thought the same thing, for that price why not. Even it it turned out to be junk I could always stick a worm on it and hang it off the boat for the grand kids. Thanks for the quick review I look forward to trying it out, hopefully this Thur or Fri.


----------



## Eyecrosser (Apr 10, 2016)

If your looking for cheap reels that actually work try Shimano FX series. $12 a piece and they last about seven years. That’s all that I use and I fish about 100+ days a year. Everything from eyes to pan fish. 

fishandsave.com has their brand reels and are cheap, they have more ball bearings than the FX series. I bought a half dozen of the small ones for ice fishing gills and crappies. Only used them one year but smooth as butter in July.


----------

